# Acute traumatic peripheral ischemia



## mgord (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how this dx should be coded?


----------



## HNISHA (Mar 12, 2010)

I would use 443.9


----------



## mgord (Mar 12, 2010)

I have been advised that the appropriate code should be either 902.-- or 903.-- or 904.-
I really dont feel that this is correct. I felt like these codes were for injury (cut, laceration etc) to the vessel. 
Would you ever use these injury codes for this dx especially since there is no documentation that there was any trauma?


----------

